# Volkswagen to Unveil purpose built Race Touareg TDI Trophy Truck at L.A. Auto Show



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

_First turbo-diesel Trophy Truck in historic SCORE series_
HERNDON, Va. – Volkswagen of America, Inc. will unveil its purpose-built Volkswagen-Red Bull Baja Race Touareg TDI Trophy Truck, powered by a clean diesel TDI engine, during a news conference at this year’s Los Angeles Auto Show. The news conference is scheduled for 10:45 to 11:10 a.m., Wednesday, November 19, 2008, at the Volkswagen stand.
The Race Touareg TDI Trophy Truck that will run the 41st Annual Tecate SCORE Baja 1000 desert race in the SCORE Trophy Truck class is powered by a 5.5 liter V-12 clean diesel engine that produces 550 horsepower and 625 lbs.-ft. of torque.
Staying true to the off-road prowess that the Touareg is best known for, the purpose-built Race Touareg TDI Trophy Truck takes the Touareg’s off-road tenaciousness to a whole new level.
With a double A-Arm front suspension that allows 25 inches of wheel travel, and a 4-link rear suspension that allows 30 inches of wheel travel, combined with Fox Racing Shocks, Eibach Coils and BFGoodrich Baja KRT 37x13.5x17 off-road tires the Race Touareg TDI Trophy Truck should have little difficulty maneuvering the highly difficult and technical 634 mile Baja 1000 course.
Chassis design and production was handled by Arciero Miller Racing located in Foothill Ranch, California. The Race Touareg TDI Trophy Truck features a wheelbase of 125 inches, overall length of 213 inches, width of 92 inches, an overall height of 78 inches and weighs 5650 pounds. The Race Touareg TDI Trophy Truck Body was designed by the Volkswagen Design Center located in Santa Monica, California.
The Volkswagen-Red Bull Baja Race Touareg TDI is sponsored by Volkswagen of America, Inc., Red Bull, BFGoodrich Tires, Dow Automotive, Oakley, KMC Wheels and Fox Shocks.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen to Unveil purpose built Race Touareg TDI Trophy Truck at L.A. Auto Show (phaeton)*

wheres the body?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen to Unveil purpose built Race Touareg TDI Trophy Truck at L.A. Auto Show (Daskoupe)*

what body, already looks like any T-reg I've seen running around. I guess it's come down to we have a name to put on this race car, which one shall we use this time. I suppose the fact that it has the TDI motor in it means they'll use the Touareg name. Never mind it prolly shares nothing in common with a production vehicle. But, such is modern marketing... I mean racing.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen to Unveil purpose built Race Touareg TDI Trophy Truck at L.A. Auto Show (ps2375)*

impressive


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen to Unveil purpose built Race Touareg TDI Trophy Truck at L.A. Auto Show (DUTCHMANia)*

Is that a suitcase muffler I spy?


----------



## CozySpeed (Sep 24, 2006)

thats sick


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen to Unveil purpose built Race Touareg TDI Trophy Truck at L.A. Auto Show (phaeton)*

I was at the LA auto show. This truck wasn't.
Neither was the Red Bull Touareg.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen to Unveil purpose built Race Touareg TDI T ... (antichristonwheels)*

That's pretty good, the op(on the other side of the world) says these great new race vehicles will be at a auto show (on the other side of the world),,,, and they weren't. wonder what could've gone wrong?


----------

